# more advice about craft fairs



## rubato456 (Sep 4, 2009)

i'm doing my first craft show oct 16-18. wondering if it is better to have a cash box that i can lock if i need to go to the restroom for a moment etc. or if i should get one of those 'aprons' w/ deep pockets to hold the money?

also do you have nice bags on hand for ppl to carry their products in? what kind of bags and how much do you spend on them? i need to order some bags soon.....obviously i don't want to spend alot on these bags.....any suggestions of vendors etc

thx!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2009)

I am planning to have a cash box, and my husband is coming with me to the fair so he can guard it if I have to leave the table! 

As for bags, I just bought paper lunch bags from the grocery store for super cheap. They're big enough for 4 or 5 items. I stamped them with my business name and logo. I also bought some small plastic shopping bags for larger purchases, from a wholesale club for really cheap. If you have a Costco around you, you should be able to buy cases there. Ideally I'd like to find large paper bags to keep with the "green" theme, but my store didn't have any!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 4, 2009)

I do about the same thing as AshleyR.  I bought some white paper bags from Sams club that are lunch bag size.  I also bought some larger brown paper bags for larger sales and some of my bigger items.  I do also have some nice gift bags but they are for holding gift sets and I still put those in one of my paper bags.  Good luck!

Bruce


----------



## Avalon (Sep 4, 2009)

I wear a fanny pack.  That way I always know where my money is.  I put the change in one zipped pocket and the bills, pens, extra business cards in the larger pocket.


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 5, 2009)

The WEBstaurant Storehas good prices for simple merchandise bags.  I have never seen such lightening speed delivery either!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2009)

I always keep my cash on me. Shows can get crazy & it would be super easy for someone to walk off w/ your box.

Clear bags are great for advertsiment, that way 'other' people can see what is in the bags as your customers walk through the fair & want some too.


----------



## Deb (Sep 7, 2009)

I found clear bags in my local dollar store, 30 for a dollar, if it helps any?


----------

